# Surprise natural pregnancy after failed ICSI



## ixilou (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi there 

I'm hoping someone can point me in the right direction or give me some advice. After trying to conceive baby number 2 for over 5 years and numerous fertility treatments (last failed ICSI April 2014)  today I have had a positive pregnancy test. I'm cautiously pleased but after all the failures of the past I'm in disbelief as I thought I couldn't get pregnant. I keep thinkng it could be a mistake or a chemical pregnancy my mind is in a whirl. I wonder if this has happened to anyone else and if I need to do something as when I had fertility treatment I had to take cyclogest. 

If anyone has any advice or can point me to correct forum I'd be really grateful


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi ixilou,

Firstly, congratulations on your wonderful news, I'm not surprised your mind is in a whirl!  

I've posted a few links to the most likely areas to find the answer to your question.

Pregnancy and Parenting after Infertility - Pregnancy - Pregnancy General Chat:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=174.0

Pregnancy and Parenting after Infertility - Pregnancy - BFP Announcements:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=171.0
(whilst I appreciate you may not be at the stage of wanting to post an announcement, the above board has many posts from ladies at this stage, and some asking for similar advice)

Pregnancy and Parenting after Infertility - Pregnancy - general index:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=28.0

I'm sure there will be many members on the above boards who will totally identify with your concerns and will be along to offer advice.

I wish you all the best and lots of luck 
Angie x


----------



## ixilou (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks so much angie x


----------

